# A little about myself!



## emzed

Hello! I'm new here and I subscribed because this is my first month TTC!
Well, not my first. My background: I'm 21 (almost 22), my SO is 23 (almost 24). We've been together since 2010 (I was 14!) and living together since I was 19. We decided to start TTC in June of 2016, so I got off the Nuvaring and decided to wait 6 months before actually trying, so that my period could get back to normal. So I guess it's safe to say we actively started in January 2017. 
From January to June my period was normal, every 28 days and lasted 5 days, but no BFPs sadly. Then in June during a trip to Istanbul I started bleeding at 10dpo. Hurray! I immediately thought it was implantation bleeding, because I never spotted before. But then the spotting went on, and on, and on... for 6 days! And then that month my period didn't come when it was supposed to. Still BFN. 
The month after that the same thing happened. Spotting at 8 dpo, transitioned into a full period at 10dpo (so I went from a 28 day regular cycle, to a 22-24 one).
Then, in August, I had an 11 day cycle. No kidding, I had my period for 5 days, no period for 5 days and then period again for 4 days.
I called my ob/gyn and she told me it wasn't normal and to go see her the following Monday.
During the exam she discovered that my left ovary had 4 big cysts and that's probably what made my cycle go cray-cray.
She recommended I go back on birth control. I was hesitant at first because I was CONVINCED Nuvaring made me develop cysts. But she told me if I didn't go back on birth control, I could never conceive with a cycle like that. 
So yeah, after only 3 months on birth control, the cycts have shrunk in size and December was my first month back TTC, after having the thumbs up from the ob/gyn!
I really hope the cysts don't come back now, but this month I didn't spot, at least.

About this cycle: I am currently on CD 26 (12 DPO) and I know it's silly to test, so I convinced myself to wait until Friday, when my period is supposed to come. I already know I'm out for this month though, since I probably ovulated on Thu Dec 7th and I only had intercourse Sat Dec 9th (it was a busy month!)
I already feel AF coming, massively sore boobs and today I also got the flu! I feel so achey and can't keep anything down, plus I have period cramps and a strong sense of smell (which always happens to me 3 or 4 days before my period). I feel so strongly that this is not my month. But from the next month I will be here actively symptom spotting like crazy, until I can catch a sticky bean! :kiss:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) 

Good luck with your next cycle, I hope you get your BFP! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump

Good luck for that BFP soon <3


----------

